# Cherry shrimp question..



## NewBKaeK (Jan 23, 2008)

One of my shrimps has gotten a strange colouration on it's tail area. It's sorta yellow and opaque. It doesn't look like it's on the shell though. Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Is the body turning a milky white color? Its really hard to say without a photo, is there any way you can post one?


----------



## NewBKaeK (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah. That's what it is. I can try to get a pic later.


----------



## NewBKaeK (Jan 23, 2008)

Got a pic...










It's the lighter guy in the middle.

He (I think its a he?) is still trekking around and eating


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That is a bacterial infection, you should isolate that shrimp as there is little that can be done for him at this stage. What happens is once the infected shrimp dies, the others eat the carcass and end up with the same infection.


----------



## NewBKaeK (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Katalyst.

Now I've got another question about my other shrimps.. I just noticed it today

It looks like they have got a stripe down the back. A couple of them have it. Is this some kind of colouration quirk?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

They are probally females.  And its quite normal.


----------

